# DIY push pole?



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Personally I wouldn’t consider that type of thing an option unless it’s just a short pole you wouldn’t use much like for a canoe or similar. That site lists a bare 8’ fiberglass section as being 2.8#, that would put a decent length pole at 6-10# which is way too heavy to use for even a short amount of time. If you need a cheapish option the best thing I know of is the Carbon Marine Mangrove.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

These things are crap, I ordered one and sent it back, they are thick wall and heavy, just bunch of mat held together with polyester, not a cloth wrap.
JC


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I added everything up for 20' pp and got $239 for it. Looks like it would be heavier than my one piece glass pp


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

Not to hijack this thread but I've been interested in another method to make a pole. String a cable from one end of the garage to the other. Get the cable very tight. Slip the pool noodle type A/C line insulation over the cable. Wrap the cable in uni-directional carbon or fiberglass and epoxy resin. Then one light layer of normal fabric on top to keep it together. Then you have a light-ish weight shaft. 

Never tried it. Maybe it'll work!


----------



## Runfoxrun (Sep 28, 2017)

Any and all advice on super economy pushpole options is appreciated. I've got a baby coming any day now so extra money is scarce. I have a square stern old town canoe with a deck on the front. 15ft boat so I want maybe 17ish feet? Don't know what I need, just know that my 8ft parknpole is far better for parking than poling.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I made one. Heavy and had water intrusion. Should be the last option.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Not no but hell no. If you pole for any real amount of time you will want to save your allowance and buy a graphite pole.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I had the opportunity to know a track coach very well; he gave me 2 pole vaulting poles which were ~16' and ~14'. I cut off the bad/frayed/split sections from the years of use to around 10' and 9' each. I used a hardwood dowel about 22" long as a ferrule coating it with epoxy, then thicken epoxy (using woodflour) on the inside and 2 layers of 6oz fabric on the outside. I made a foot and point from some plastic (bathroom partition material that I believe to be similar to starboard, except it's black). It has held up really well and I can manage it quite easily for a full day of fishing, although I am probably a stronger guy than the average angler at 6'2 and 260# (ex football player). I do not have a final weight for my home-made push pole, but I can try and get one in the next few days if desired...


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Not no but hell no. If you pole for any real amount of time you will want to save your allowance and buy a graphite pole.


I never believed this until I bought a good pole. I thought my fiberglass was fine and the extra weight didn’t matter. Boy was I wrong. If you are pushing your boat around with a stick, get a nice stick.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Godzuki86 said:


> I never believed this until I bought a good pole. I thought my fiberglass was fine and the extra weight didn’t matter. Boy was I wrong. If you are pushing your boat around with a stick, get a nice stick.


8-10 miles of poling is no joke!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> 8-10 miles of poling is no joke!


Especially when your boat is a tank.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I built one at 20' and wouldn't recommend it. Very flexy and water intrusion as well as GG14 mentioned. I cut it down to 16' and it was marginally better Their stick anchor kits are great though.

Look at bamboo for a cheap option, much better than that DIY FG from max gain.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I second the anchor stick though. Well worth it.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

I pole a 14'4" solo canoe and my a buddy also poles a 14' Sq. Stern tandem canoe.. in shallow inches to 3' or 4' depths... but 4' is about the deepest I'd want to pole in.

14' Pole seems to be the sweet spot... I have a 2 piece Stiffy fiberglass pole and friend has a one piece 14' carbon fiber pole. That carbon pole is sweet although much more flex and not cheap. The 2 piece fiberglass is not nearly as light, started life as a 12' pole and last year I had it lengeth'ned to 14' by haveing 2' added to the pointy end, I'd say it's close to 4.5# but manageable. A single piece would be a bit lighter but not by much.
If I had the $$ I'd do a carbon pole, but in my cash limited world its fiberglass. I've had that pole and been using it for several years on both the canoe and my SUP.

If you are not rushed watch the classifieds and CL and you'll find a good used one. If you can find someone who has snapped a few feet off a longer pole its not difficult to cut the bad end off and repair with new ends. I recently saw a guy at the ramp drop his pole pulling out and someoen else ran it over crushing about 6' of the end...


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

I can vouch for mgs4u's ferrules, shallow water anchors.. heavy as they might be. i found my 20ft stiffy hybrid broken in half in some bushes working at my old university.

Weight is a big deal, i push my hobie skiff with the now 19ft stiffy hybrid and my jonboat with a fg biscayne ...there is no comparison...the fiberglass pole makes it feel like im pushing the hobie instead on the jon.
save youre time and money, do it right.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

For skinny water (under 24") spend the extra coin for the light pole. It will make a large difference.

For deeper water (over 24-36") I actually prefer the hybrid or glass poles because they are less buoyant and are easier to plant in deeper water while poling.

Right now I need a solution for my canoe. I'm thinking something in the 10' range. Have been thinking about trying a piece of bamboo...


----------

